# Soundproofing,acoustics,reflection,deflection...AARRRRRGH



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Ola my friends,

Happy holidays.

I am, as many of you know by now due to the frequency of my postings, finishing my basement which will include my very first home theater (hooray!). 

While perusing the internet, I have come across several HT enhancement products for everything from acoustics to soundproofing. One, I am sure you are familiar with, is green glue. My question is this: what products and considerations should I make regarding soundproofing, leaks, acoustics and the like? I ask for your help because, quite simply, I want the very best finished results possible.

Thanks so much for your assistance. :sn:

Matthew


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a very broad question. 

First, soundproofing is completely different from providing treatment to improve internal room acoustics (other than providing a lower initial noise floor yielding better dynamic range). Green Glue, RSIC-1 clips, DC-04 clips, solid doors, putty pads, isolated flex ducting and duct board, are all 'products' that will help with isolation. You still need to pay attention to construction methods.

Internal room acoustics are dealt with primarily 2 options - absorption and diffusion. Some products provide a mix of both. Some are full range. Some are limited range. The trick is to know the target for your room volume in terms of decay time, then calculate what the bare room is doing, add in the known items (bass absorption, dead front wall, side wall reflections) then look at what is left and where problems are likely to arise and treat from there til the target range is reached.

This all makes the assumption that you've placed the seats in the best places possible for avoiding room modes, sitting as far from walls as possible to avoid buildup and get good surround performance, worked with sub locations to best smooth response, etc.

Welcome to the madness.

Bryan


----------

